# orchestras



## h1478971 (Dec 6, 2009)

why is it that there are more women in orchestras today than in past years. For example violinists now are almost all females when in the past all were men.

Why the change?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

More than equal rights?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I guess it reflects the fact that women are more present in most fields, they aren't homemakers any longer.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Not sure if serious...


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Women have been depicted as players in orchestras in films for over forty years now...that is always a direct reflection of the times.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Women?! In orchestras?! Disgusting!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Men were able to play in orchestras since larger ensambles appeared for the first time, for women it took those 300 years of mini-evolution to get there.


----------

